# Still Learnin's Latitude 36 Experiment



## Still learnin (Sep 9, 2017)

Since my fescue takes a complete beating in the summer, I am tired of overseeing every Fall, and Bermuda seems to be taking over, I've decided to give Latitude 36 a try over the next 10 months to see how we like. The added goal is to make 1 acre a low cut area for golf and baseball (but not reel low).

If this is successful, I plan to use stolons or sprigs in sections over the next two summers (I have a total of 2 acres).

So this past Saturday, 7/13/19, I placed a pallet of Latitude 36 in bare areas of our side lot. The pallet covers 450 sq/ft.

Bad part is, the bare areas are low lying areas that I was slowly adding dirt and sand to. So now that Barry has roles through our area, it's very very wet. Standing water wet. Good thing is I don't need to water it for several days.

I had already done two applications of Sedgemaster, one low nitrogen fertilizer application (6/24/24 I believe, I don't have notes with me) as was suggested after the soil analysis. The common Bermuda has gone crazy over there. I'm not looking for perfection in this area anytime soon. Just a test run of good Bermuda.

So here we go...


----------



## Still learnin (Sep 9, 2017)

The rain has not been my friend. Although it has saved me money on watering the new grass, I am worried that it is getting way too much and the grass may develop a disease. I knew these were low lying areas but did not expect this.

July 16





July 17


----------



## Still learnin (Sep 9, 2017)

August 2


----------



## Still learnin (Sep 9, 2017)

Sprayed 0.5 lb N this evening.

There's one area between a couple pieces of sod that has spread like crazy. Probably 25% filled in already. Interested to see what the N does for it. I'll keep spraying once a week or every 5 days.

I'm adding some sand between the sod pieces tomorrow and that will probably be it for the year. Next Spring I will put dirt/sand in to make it pretty much level. Then I may be starting my complete switch from fescue to Bermuda.


----------



## Still learnin (Sep 9, 2017)




----------



## Still learnin (Sep 9, 2017)

Added 10.5 tons of sand this morning to help even it all up.

Need to spray some Celsius as soon as possible.

I now have my neighbor wanting to make his whole yard Latitude 36. He's concerned, as am I, about the other neighbor's weed/grass party encroaching though.


----------



## Still learnin (Sep 9, 2017)

Mowed (scalped a bunch, still need to add sand to level) and sprayed AS @ 0.5 lbs N/M.

Trying not to water it too much but it has Ben pretty dry here.


----------



## Still learnin (Sep 9, 2017)

Been pumping away at the nitrogen. Ranging from 0.5 lbs/M to .75 lbs/M every five days. Watering it a ton. It has really started to take the last couple of weeks. I had used PGR to test the theory that it'll shoot out runners underground more. I'm not convinced that it does. When the PGR wore off I really noticed the lateral spread. Just an observation, definitely not scientific!

I keep thinking the growing days are going to start to dwindle, but the best has stayed in the 90's so I'll keep pushing N until it shows signs of slowing down.

The craziest thing was a couple patches pop up 10 feet from the nearest piece of sod. 
The color of the Lat 36 is really good too.

I'm pretty much convinced I'll pull the trigger in the late Spring.


----------



## Two9tene (May 27, 2018)

Love the Humble user handle! Lmao and the grass type you listed Weeds!!! Lmao


----------

